# My first deflasking



## MaxC (Mar 4, 2020)

I really wanted to get the full experience of growing phrag. besseae. One week in and they are all still alive and seem to be doing well. There seemed to be a myriad of options but I opted for a compot with orchiata, perlite, charcoal mix and a little dash of oyster shell. The annoying part was I the medium I ordered seemed to be several different sizes and I did not have time to get more uniform bag. Big thank you to Tom at Fox Valley and Ray at First Rays. This community has been a great resource for delving deeper into phrags.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 4, 2020)

Lookin' good, Max!


----------



## xiphius (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice one! They look quite healthy!


----------



## KateL (Mar 5, 2020)

Congratulations, orchid daddy!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 25, 2020)

Looking good. Be care though... success can be addictive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2020)

looks good


----------



## MaxC (Mar 25, 2020)

Today has been one month since going into compot, thankfully all still here.


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2020)

Grow, babies, grow!


----------



## awesomei (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey,
Looks great! Be careful of dampening off. Good luck.


----------



## MaxC (Mar 26, 2020)

awesomei said:


> Hey,
> Looks great! Be careful of dampening off. Good luck.



And sure enough... dampening off. Lost all the smaller ones. Leaves were looking fine and roots were separated. Cleaned everything up and repotted in new compot. I am hoping I caught it in time for the rest to recover.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 26, 2020)

There are fungicide sprays that work well to prevent that. I use Ridomil Gold


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m a fan of Captan.

these are beautiful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 9, 2020)

is a long, slow road.................keep going.


----------



## MaxC (Apr 9, 2020)

It sure is, it is looking like things have stabilized but about half the flask was lost.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah, you have to really baby them. Good luck.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 10, 2020)

Next time, instead of repotting, I would just remove the dead and drench in fungicide. This has worked for me with cacti.


----------



## Phred (Apr 10, 2020)

Some might disagree but I have used Physan-20 on thousand of deflasked orchid seedlings. I only spray if they need it and I spray as often as I need to. Some say it sets them back... I have not experienced that not even a little,,,


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2020)

Phred said:


> Some might disagree but I have used Physan-20 on thousand of deflasked orchid seedlings. I only spray if they need it and I spray as often as I need to. Some say it sets them back... I have not experienced that not even a little,,,



what dilution do you use on the 'de-flasklings'?


----------



## Phred (Apr 10, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> what dilution do you use on the 'de-flasklings'?


1/2 tsp in 28oz spray bottle. Lasts a long time. If you shake the spray bottle and it foams it’s still good. I water with peroxide when I deflask and spray with Physan if I see anything abnormal. I also use Phyton-27 on seedlings with no adverse effects.


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 12, 2020)

Good info Phred just deflasked two different crosses....


----------



## Phred (Apr 12, 2020)

Gerryhain274 said:


> Good info Phred just deflasked two different crosses....


Nice... Ive got 17 flasks (2 crosses) to do today. How do you handle the compots immediate after? Good luck with them.


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 12, 2020)

I posted these green house covers I bought to maintain humidity and a small fan that runs to circulate air


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 12, 2020)

Keep me in mind if you ever want to trade seedlings... I am in Hilton Head Island area... who??


----------



## MaxC (Apr 12, 2020)

Phred said:


> Nice... Ive got 17 flasks (2 crosses) to do today. How do you handle the compots immediate after? Good luck with them.



That's bordering on a full time job


----------



## Phred (Apr 12, 2020)

Gerryhain274 said:


> Keep me in mind if you ever want to trade seedlings... I am in Hilton Head Island area... who??


Always looking for new Paphs ... especially if it’s something I could use in my mini program. Also... I wean my seedlings out from the high humidity over a week or two. It decreases the opportunity for various rot problems



MaxC said:


> That's bordering on a full time job


You think... Lol. These are seedlings I’m growing out. It’s the watering at the sink that’s full time but it’s better than sitting in front of the TV all night.





11 flasks in one big compot ready to pot up as soon as my trays show up.


----------



## Gerryhain274 (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow..... I will put together a list of all my seedlings... by the way I am Gerry... very nice to meet you

what shade are you using over your seedlings?


----------



## MaxC (Apr 12, 2020)

I was wrong, that's beyond a full-time job... that's a lifestyle. Good looking set-up.


----------



## KateL (Apr 12, 2020)

Phred said:


> Always looking for new Paphs ... especially if it’s something I could use in my mini program. Also... I wean my seedlings out from the high humidity over a week or two. It decreases the opportunity for various rot problems
> 
> 
> You think... Lol. These are seedlings I’m growing out. It’s the watering at the sink that’s full time but it’s better than sitting in front of the TV all night.
> ...


Wow Fred! Your plants all look really clean and healthy. Chuck Acker and Woodstream are my best sources for flasks of slippers (although I just picked up a vigorous phrag flask from Fox Valley). Who are your go-to sources?


----------



## Phred (Apr 12, 2020)

Gerryhain274 said:


> what shade are you using over your seedlings?


The white shade in the “long hot” photo is window shade from a hotel the company I was working for remodeled. They were throwing it out so I took a lot of it. The top shelves in the two single photos is standard 50% shade cloth with LED shop lights on top of it.



KateL said:


> Wow Fred! Your plants all look really clean and healthy. Chuck Acker and Woodstream are my best sources for flasks of slippers (although I just picked up a vigorous phrag flask from Fox Valley). Who are your go-to sources?


Hi KateL
I have bought flasks from a number of people in the past... including the growers you listed. The seedlings in the photos are from crosses I’ve made with only a few exceptions.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2020)

They look extremely healthy. Well done. I wish my Maudiae de-flasklings grew that well. I have no problems with multis...???


----------

